
Trump suggests he would ditch F-35 in favor of cheaper plane - farseer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/12/22/trump-suggests-he-would-ditch-f-35-in-favor-of-alternate-plane/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_checkpoint-trumpplane640p%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.326d636ca790
======
jmnicolas
I think it's more a negotiation tactic than a real intention to ditch the
project, a bit like he's doing with China and Taiwan.

